# 2008 NBA Playoffs 1st Round Game 3: Houston Rockets @ Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[0-2]*


*ENERGYSOLUTIONS ARENA
Thursday, 4/24
10:30 PM ET
TNT*​


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

:sad:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I still believe...


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Wow..its been awhile yall....here to bring some good luck to the folks...LETS GET GAME 3 DAMMIT!!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> "I had no legs. I was on empty," McGrady said. "Banging with Matt Harpring, trying to rebound, trying to make plays for my team, trying to score, playing 43 minutes. That's a lot."


I just don't want to hear any more of this crap from TMac. Just shut your pie hole and play ball. You can't whine like that and have fans respect you. He has such a defeatist attitude.

I can't speak for anyone else but I am not going to blame TMac if we loose when he plays a game like he did in game 2. Yes, we can argue that he went 0 for 4 in the 4th quarter but I don't consider him an upper eschelon start. Our All Star is out for the season.

TMac needs to play the same game he did in game 2 but add about 10 more points to his total and get that last assist for the triple double.

SIDE BAR - Hello Gilbert Arenas. Houston might be calling you after the season is over. Come Daryl, crunch the numbers and see how we can keep Yao/TMac and sign Agent Zero.

Oh yeah, GO ROCKETS!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*The jazz ended the series monday night. :boohoo2:*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

If we somehow can get 2 wins on the road. By some act of miracle, then its anyones series. The only thing that gives me hope at the moment is that the last 2 years in the playoffs we had 2-0 leads and the other team ended up winning. So anything is still possible. First things first, is get it to 2-2 tie then its a best of 3. 

But, that is asking for a lot. We'll see


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I said that we didnt match up well against the Jazz and that has turned out to be true.
A) Kirilenko - Harpring - Brewer can switch continually to mark TMAC
B) Okur is a tough match up with his outside shooting.
C) The Jazz wingmen arent our biggest problem so Battier's D is less needed (despite AK47 exploding for 23 points in game 1)
D) Jazz give the most fouls of any team but the Rockets are the worst at converting those fouls.
E) Mental damage from last year seems to be still there.


Having said that though. While less likely it is still possible we could win the series.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I know I have been pessimistic in my past few posts but, with Rafer likely to play he could get some of their bigs in foul trouble by penetrating as long as the refs don't cheat him on the foul calls. Not saying Rafer is the answer but it is possible he could change the way the game is played.

Has anyone seen Carl Landry? If he could show up with some energy that would be great to. I am changing my tune and not counting Houston out yet. It is extremely possible we could win one of these games and then possibly go back and win game 6 as well.

Let's just hold on and see what happens.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

just wondering if anyone has a picture of AK - floping 7....sry i mean 47 on that play where Scola "nailed" him with that hand of his?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The Rockets are going to need a miracle for this game and the next. Just win one and I'll be happy.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is Rafer in this game?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Go Rox


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> I just don't want to hear any more of this crap from TMac. Just shut your pie hole and play ball. You can't whine like that and have fans respect you. He has such a defeatist attitude.
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else but I am not going to blame TMac if we loose when he plays a game like he did in game 2. Yes, we can argue that he went 0 for 4 in the 4th quarter but I don't consider him an upper eschelon start. Our All Star is out for the season.
> 
> ...


c'mon give the guy a break, he's human. He carried the load in game 2 but it still wasn't enough. He'll never be the T-Mac of old, that's a given, but he's the only one that's able to put up the points for us. 

This is it, we win this or we can pretty much call it a season. Show some heart guys.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> I still believe...


I with ya man


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

We get to keep the brooms in the closet for one more game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We better not lose tonight. I will be very pissed off. I am not happy with the team's performance thus far in the post season, and I would not like to see the season to end like this.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, do we miss rafer or what


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah Rafer has helped out.

I think I will stay in the playoffs thread though cause nobody here.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

woohoo! :banana:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This team needs Rafer! A win in this game has given us hope. I hope that we can pick up some momentum going into the rest of the post season games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on the victory tonight. Great win!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah baby. Its still alive


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Never say die!!

Landry is going to be the next jersey I buy.. no doubt!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Landry with the block of his career! My god i nearly craped my pants in the final minute.

1-2 right now. Take another game in Utah, then it starts all over with best of 3.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if the rockets win the next game and then lose the series, i'm gonna be pissed at them for giving me some hope


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go Landry!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Tracy McGrady and all pleayer stepped up.
Carl Landry HUGE BLOCK and one less tooth saves the day.:shocked:
ITS OUR TIME!*


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Finally a win. Rafer is our savior and Landry is our man!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hahaha I love Landry


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Carl "The Tooth" Landry!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> :biggrin:





> Yao Ming sat on a training table in a jubiliant locker room and called across the locker room to the rookie.
> 
> *"Hey, Carl Landry!" he shouted. "It takes 16 games to win a championship. So I think you need to sacrifice 15 more teeth. You might look funny, but you'll have a ring."*


:lol:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

BOYAKASHA! RESPECT!

Holy Rockets! No matter what happens from this point forward THIS rocket team has earned my respect and gratitude. Let's keep it roll'in though.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want to see a post game interview with Rafer & another with CL.

Anyone got one of either?


----------

